# Dictionary / Encyclopedia of Middle Earth



## Scott (Jul 14, 2005)

For Middle Earth fans, what are the best dictionaries / encyclopedias of Middle Earth (describing characters, places, events, etc.)?

Thanks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 16, 2005)

Online, I like to refer to the Middle Earth Tours website, _The Encyclopedia of Arda_ and _A Tolkien Dictionary_. 

Offline, you might be interested in _The History of Middle Earth_ by Christopher Tolkien and _The Complete Guide to Middle Earth_ by Robert Foster.

This Wikipedia article might provide additional resources.

[Edited on 7-17-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 16, 2005)

VH Oh how I wish I was in Hobbiton reading my life away in nature and peace!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> VH Oh how I wish I was in Hobbiton reading my life away in nature and peace!!



 or else in Rivendell...

[Edited on 7-17-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Scott (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks, Andrew - the Foster book looks exactly like what I want.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Thanks, Andrew - the Foster book looks exactly like what I want.



Excellent!  You're welcome!


----------

